# Formater cle usb unix en dos...



## Mondana (10 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai formaté par erreur une clé usb en unix avec utilitaire disque.
Il faut que je la rende lundi formatée en dos (j'ai aucun pilote).
Comment puis-je réparer mon erreur svp ?
Merci.
:rose: :rose:


----------



## plovemax (10 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour 
ben tu peux r&#233;soudre ton probl&#232;me avec l'utilitaire disque : tu clique sur ta cl&#233;, onglet effacer, tu choisis MS-DOS comme format d'effacement. Et voil&#224;.


----------



## Mondana (10 Décembre 2006)

Le probleme c'est lorsque je mets la cle j' ai ça :

  Insertion du disque

Le disque que vous avez insere n' est pas lisible par votre ordinateur


En fait la cle faisait 130 Mo et maintenant je ne "vois" que 8 Mo que je ne peux pas effacer.

En passant par le terminal avec le bon code c'est possible ?

Faut il utiliser une autre solution hard ? (il n'y a pas d'interrupteur sur la cle )

Merci


----------



## Warflo (10 Décembre 2006)

Tu peux pas essayer de booter sur un live-cd Linux et de reformater ta clé à partir de là?


----------



## Mondana (10 Décembre 2006)

Merci pour l'idee warflo,
une direction pour un "live cd" ?
@+


----------



## Warflo (11 Décembre 2006)

Pour ubuntu, ici.
(c'est l'adresse directe pour t&#233;l&#233;charger le live-cd powerpc)


----------



## badvallu (11 Janvier 2007)

Mondana a dit:


> Le probleme c'est lorsque je mets la cle j' ai ça :
> 
> Insertion du disque
> 
> ...



C'est pas grâve ça, donc mets la clef dans le mac, fais Commande (pomme) + Maj + U sous le Finder, ensuite ouvre l'utilitaire de disque, la clef apparaîtra sur la gauche en dessous de ton disque dur, tu la selectionnes, ensuite dans la fenêtre de droite tu cliques sur l'onglet "effacer", en-dessous tu choisis format MS-DOS, nom, mets "PC" par exemple et fais "effacer". 
Et voilà, normalement roule ma poule. En gros c'est ce que plovemax disait.


----------



## cvs (3 Avril 2007)

euh

j'ai un souci avec ça je n'ai pas l'option dos dans mes choix !!!


sous 10.3.9


----------



## p4bl0 (3 Avril 2007)

cvs a dit:


> euh
> 
> j'ai un souci avec ça je n'ai pas l'option dos dans mes choix !!!
> 
> ...


Et il n'y a pas FAT16 ou FAT32 ? &#231;a marchera aussi


----------

